# Your Relation to Your Fursona



## Valdin (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, I think that normally your fursona's supposed to be an anthro-animal version of yourself, but I also know that this is sometimes not the case. For example, Zen made his fursona (Joshua) to represent his perfect sexual partner.

I made my fursona (Valdin Mordecai) to represent my own ideal version of myself (that is, sort of who I'd like myself to be).

So, what is your relation to your fursona?


----------



## Cain (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm the stereotype, just an anthro version of myself.


----------



## Wolfheart1125 (Jul 14, 2011)

My fursona represents a blend of how I really am and how I wish I could be. 

The fox part of me (which is the form that I'm in most of the time) is the part of me that I really am. I tend to be quiet and preferring solitude, but very quick witted.

The wolf part of me (which only comes out around the full moon, cuz I'm a lycanthrope) is the part that I wish I could be more often, llike more outgoing and confident and preferring to be in a pack over being alone....


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm a cyborg irl.


----------



## Valdin (Jul 14, 2011)

@Wolf: That's pretty interesting.


Valdin is basically myself, but without my laziness, cowardliness, wimpyness, lack of being able to do anything significant and lack of selfesteem. But he's still pyrophobic. In his human form (when applicable) he's me - I mean, he's really me and I am him, name and all.

So, basically, in my own awesome universe I am able to transform into an anthropomorphic eagle called Valdin Mordecai.


----------



## Eske (Jul 14, 2011)

"Eske" the gryphon started out as a representation of me, but ended up evolving into her own separate character.  Now I look at her as more of a pretend friend that happens to vaguely resemble me.  She's also my two favourite animals combined, so I guess that's also something.

I don't think I could ever truly represent myself with a character -- mostly because it'd be too boring.  x)


----------



## Zenia (Jul 14, 2011)

My fursona is just a cartoon version of the real me... except she is a wolf and isn't as fat as I am irl. XD


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 14, 2011)

It's me if I were an anthro, although the artist did not follow my bio in my request too well so it missed a few things that I wanted him to have, like short, brown casual hair and four-fingered hands. 

So due to this, I would say my Second Life cat/shark avatar is perfectly me if I was an anthro, since I customized him myself and didn't have someone else do it.



Spoiler: Second life avatar


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 14, 2011)

Just a mask in the fandom. 

Has nothing to do with my perfect or ideal self, or anything special at all really. I don't feel like there are any important aspects of me that can be represented with something so simple and subjective in meaning as an animal species or character, so I just don't. If I want people to know something about me, I'll display that with my words and behavior, not my fursona.


----------



## Ixtu (Jul 14, 2011)

A cartoon version of myself.
But also genderless.
One of the few differences.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 14, 2011)

Ray-O is me, except for the fact that he's a werepanther. His human form looks like me IRL.

In fact, he lives in the same universe as we do, except for the fact that there are therianthropes. He's a translator by trade, just I aspire to be. Of course, he gets to travel the world while hiding his ailuranthropy, seeing the sights and most importantly, getting the girls.


----------



## Killerwolf1020 (Jul 14, 2011)

My fursona is like an extension of myself. She (Fang) is often how I wish I could act or how I would act in certain situations. She is not just fursona, a sometimes actually believe she is part of me. (though some would actually call her more of a persona since she can switch between feral, were, and human forms.)
I hope I haven't bored you with all my clap-trap =P


----------



## Oovie (Jul 14, 2011)

My personality has worked favorably for me and I'd never pick out it's flaws/advantages, kept it vanilla! 

Otherwise I look at Oovie as the avian version of myself, and I tend to like it realistic with loss of bone density, weight, strength, for limberness, vocalization, or sight. Not just the cat version of Bob with tail plus ears I guess.

The only similarities I find myself keeping are height, those stick legs, and a love for the water. I'm not the type who thinks it was my destiny to be X animal, it's just a damn bird.


----------



## Don (Jul 14, 2011)

My fursona and I are identical in terms of personality, strengths, weaknesses, etc.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jul 14, 2011)

Me except cooler.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jul 15, 2011)

My Tiger is an idealized version of myself. Pretty standard reason


----------



## Billythe44th (Jul 15, 2011)

Billy is not like me. Billy is overwhelmingly normal, and doesn't post in forum threads after midnight. Some days I wish I was more like Billy- in personality, not in being a hare.

He does have this dopey-sounding laugh, though.


----------



## Kaliburr (Jul 15, 2011)

I am the Stereotype.

Fun Fact: It took my 7 tries to spell "stereotype"


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 15, 2011)

I've still yet to finish creating my fursona, I've got the basic look done.
Indeed, he's similar to me. But older, a bit more trim, skills lying elsewhere and slightly more social.

I took a personality test for him and got the same result as I did for myself.


----------



## Namba (Jul 15, 2011)

Mine is what I am but not what I look like. It's a feral version of me, or rather a representation of what I am at heart.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 15, 2011)

I try to make my fursona emulate myself, but I will admit that he has characteristics I wish I had.

Then again, I don't really devote much thought into my 'sona, anyway.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Jul 15, 2011)

I've built my fursona with the same body-type, sizes, height, skills and flaws than me, she's basically a representation of myself in my drawings and comics. The only thing that is different from me IRL is that she has various relationships (that vary from friendship to rivarly, not love relationships) with the other characters that I've created, that aren't obviously real, but reflect some attitudes that my RL friends have.
I have a secondary fursona, decipited in a darker POV, that is basically an evil twin of the one introduced above. As described from her bio, she comes from another dimension and is a little unaware of the real world; this is because my secondary fursona doesn't represent the RL me so she doesn't have to be conscious of the real world, meaning that she's far from reality because she represents mostly my fantasy, inspiration and creativity.


----------



## Raphael (Jul 15, 2011)

I looked at everything that I enjoy or am interested in and then added qualities to my fursona based on each thing. So, I'm Sarcastic and Comedic. I got a bad Ego. I liked Pokemon as a kid (well, okay, I still like Pokemon) and my favourite Pokemon was Ninetales, so I made him a 9Tailed Fox and an albino. I made him a Ghostbuster for my love of 80s teenage culture and nostalgic/retro stuff. And then I gave him fantasy-type elements from my love of fantasy: he believes in ghosts, he writes of mysticism and occultism. On top of that, I have him all my sex kinks, and his personality is a replica of mine.


----------



## Valdin (Jul 15, 2011)

Interesting...


----------



## Spidile (Jul 15, 2011)

My fursona's a cat.
I like cats.


----------



## Takun (Jul 15, 2011)

I like dogs.


----------



## BlackDragon007 (Jul 16, 2011)

Mine is actually quite complicated because I have two fursonas. There's The Black Dragon who represents me as I am today and there's Ambrose who represents my ideal version of myself. Ambrose is my character representation in a story (still in my head) and the story is "me" growing up with a few events turning out differently in my life and through the story up to the end Ambrose slowly becomes Black Dragon which is me as I am. Black Dragon (who is me in "reality") is the one telling the story of "himself" (Ambrose). I'll usually stick with BD for doing anything character-wise outside of the main storyline.

Told you it was complicated


----------



## Valdin (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 17, 2011)

My Fursona has not appeared yet. However, he represents my darker nature because in reality, I am probably too nice for my own damn good. 

So in essence he is (or rather is soon to be) an evil arrogant individual, but still with a sense of fair play. That I would not change about myself. 

So, I guess I am in the idealism group.


----------



## Valdin (Jul 17, 2011)

Evil alter ego. Nice.


----------



## Rhasp (Jul 17, 2011)

My inner fursona (As I prephere to call it^^) is basicly things that I like in the animal world. I like dogs and cats mostly so hence he is a Fox/Lion/Tiger mix. I doubt he will ever be a full costume off me since he is to much myself to be fun to have as a furrsuit, but youd never know.


----------



## Mentova (Jul 17, 2011)

It's nothing more than a cute cartoony avatar.


----------



## Dj_ArticFox_One (Jul 17, 2011)

Well my Wolf did represent my Swedish side. But I love the fox and I have passion for dogs


----------



## Pbjam (Jul 17, 2011)

My fursona is something I wanted to bring to life a long time ago, a yellow fox character. Ever since I was a child, I had this yellow fox in my head that I would doodle on paper at times and even in high school. Now that I improved my drawing ability, I finally brought him to life and he is now my fursona.

Few things we have in common;
-We both like wearing hoodies
-We both like to wear gloves
-We both like to be silly sometimes
-We both like coffee

However, he is also a much more free spirit; as in, he doesn't wear pants (also doesn't like them period) and likes to show off his bum =D
Plus he's more flirty X3

Another thing, where we both have common things we like, we also have common dislikes but I won't share those >:3


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jul 17, 2011)

'Cause ravens are rad.


----------



## Ames (Jul 18, 2011)

Just an avatar.

No more, really.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 18, 2011)

just something that makes for good avatars.


----------



## Subrosa (Jul 18, 2011)

preeeety much me, anything I change about myself I change about my fursona.


----------



## Kiszka (Jul 18, 2011)

Minka is who I would be if I were an animal. *shrug*


----------



## Valdin (Jul 18, 2011)

Intriguing...


----------



## Sar (Jul 18, 2011)

My characters are split parts of my personality. The one most like me is called sarukai


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 18, 2011)

I really don't share physical qualities with tigers, but it's their behavior I am like. I'm fairly small and skinny, no muscles at all pretty much. But I'm active at night, I tend to be solitary, I enjoy swimming, I pace a lot. Plus I just all-around love them deeply.


----------



## Mint (Jul 18, 2011)

Like many have said before me, it's just an anthro version of myself.
For ages I've struggled with choosing between a mouse and a squirrel, and only recently have I decided that HEY, I'd just go with both. c:

I thought about a fox for ages, but when it all came down to it, I knew the little rodents fit me as a person more closely.


----------



## Arlo (Jul 18, 2011)

It is a character, nothing more.


----------



## KFur (Jul 19, 2011)

I would say my fursona is the other half of me... Quite a big part of me.


----------



## Valdin (Jul 19, 2011)

It's interesting to see the variation in fursona importance between different furrs. For some it's just a character, while for others it's a big part of thier lives.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 19, 2011)

I relate to my fursona spot on, but not in the physical appearance.


----------



## Valdin (Jul 19, 2011)

It would be weird as shit to find someone who physically corresponds to their fursona.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jul 19, 2011)

My 'sona is very much what I would like to be sometimes. Incapable of emotion, remorse, or shame; deadpan stoic, asexual, and with a great fashion sense. Barring the lack of a great fashion sense, I am none of the above. Typically, I am the last moron laughing after everyone else shuts up.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 19, 2011)

Mine's a bit of a god-modded mary-sue version of myself and I'm not ashamed to admit this or give a shit. He's the way I almost wish to be, and also the darker side of my personality. Half the time bored and laid back, half the time sadistic with a delight in destruction and death. He smokes heavily, he drinks heavily, he has a huge temper problem, and he goes scorched earth and blows the shit out of anyone who pisses him off. He also enjoys tormenting and torturing the wicked before he kills them, IF he decides not to let them live with their mental scars. He has super speed and strength, can fly, and commands high level dark and elemental powers, which he would use to destroy the idiots and tyrants of the world and the armies they command.


----------



## Ames (Jul 19, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> blows the shit out of anyone who pisses him off.


 
O murr.


----------



## Bir (Jul 19, 2011)

Bir is my anger, beauty, and talent.

She is not tame, and lives completely as an animal. The only human feeling she has is love. I have so much stress IRL  that it's sometimes pretty awesome to think that my Bir self, if she ever was real, could rip everything to shreds and be content XD

I play the piano. Her first name is named after a pianist. 
She has long, curly, healthy hair. I was stuck with short hair for most of my life, and I am now growing it out in reals as well. 
She is a dancer. I've always wanted to be in ballet, but never had much of a chance.


----------



## Alucardo3 (Jul 19, 2011)

Jason Cornell is basically my superego and a representation of my spirit animal Mondsheine. other than that, i love wolves, i have a passion for them that a lot of other "wolves" don't have when they talk about them.


----------



## Granas (Jul 19, 2011)

I would like to think my fursona is an extension of myself that allows me to do thing I perhaps wouldn't ordinarily do.  Being a little more outgoing and more social for one.  I'm exited to get a fursuit and try out fursuiting (several months out from that, but the design is ready I think).  Seems like a lot of fun.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 20, 2011)

Valdin said:


> It would be weird as shit to find someone who physically corresponds to their fursona.


 
What if someone`s fursona was an ape? Wouldn`t be that much of a stretch... :V



Bir said:


> Bir is my anger, beauty, and talent.
> 
> She is not tame, and lives completely as an animal. The only human feeling she has is love. I have so much stress IRL that it's sometimes pretty awesome to think that my Bir self, if she ever was real, could rip everything to shreds and be content XD
> 
> ...



This is awesome.


----------



## Valdin (Jul 20, 2011)

Hehe...


----------



## Rinz (Jul 20, 2011)

My fursona is a representation of me online. He's multi-purpose and therefore basically acts as I need him at any given time. Otherwise, yeah, he's basically me, but a bit shorter and with a lot of fur.


----------



## LordBorel (Jul 20, 2011)

My fursona is very abstract. Most days he is the big dragon face I attach to my various internet handles, some days hes what I wish I could be, a big ass dragon that gives even less of a fuck about stuff than I do now, some days I give him a story and a life, but its always slightly different. He doesn't even really have a name of his own. I usually refer to him as Kite since thats the net handle I'm best known as by my friends and others, but sometimes hes borel, and sometimes hes called something completely different. 
All I know for sure is that hes big and hes a dragon, and hes blue, and he wears a cool hat, and hes there. Kind of like the ocean, only without the dragon and the cool hat.


----------



## KatWarrior (Jul 22, 2011)

Kat's basically an avatar of myself, originally made to be "me" in my long-dead Sonic fandom. She's still my avatar: same personality, similar appearance to an extent (hair color/style, glasses, manner of dress, physical build), but she can also do a lot of things I can't (lol, sword-play) and has a different back-story for the sake of it being interesting.


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 5, 2011)

My "fursona" Aktosh is basically an improved version of myself to. But he's still a cynical asshole. haha


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 5, 2011)

I have no relation to my fursona at all other than the fact that he's supposed to completely represent my interest in the cyberpunk culture. Same goes for my other two characters.


----------



## Vulpes Inculta (Aug 5, 2011)

My Fursona represents all the things I could be! The name I gave my Fursona is Miles Volpes....it has a certain bit of class...smart, witty, hard working and most importantly paitient. I know i have these qualities...i just need to work on them even more, only then i could be even closer to my fursona. (If anyone was wondering my fursona is a Fox/Wolf hybrid as well)


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 5, 2011)

in my dream i am the smart and witty.
its me.


----------



## CatWaffles (Aug 6, 2011)

My fursona is a bit made up from my interests such as cats, classy or old fashioned stuff, and the stereotypical British gentleman. Combine all those and I suppose you get the gentlecat and business extraordinaire, SirWaffles! (still working on the name, but sticking with that for now )


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 6, 2011)

Fenrari and Lucrowse are two facets of who I am. One is a smug bastard who's found love. The other is a narcissist who doesn't know what he wants.


----------



## Valdin (Aug 6, 2011)

Okay. I don't think it's that often that one finds someone with more than one fursona. Nice.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 6, 2011)

My fursona is basically myself but with more class and a lot quiter. He is a musician like myself, but does only concert bands and instrumental bands, instead of marching band. He may have wings, but thats a feature I'm still trying to debate even having.He wears a lot of what i wear, but also possesses features that i want, such as long hair, earrings, and a tattoo.He represents the self-control and emotions.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2011)

CatWaffles said:


> still working on the name, but sticking with that for now



How about the mongooses? Yeah... the fighting mongooses.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 6, 2011)

Randy is pretty much the anthropomorphic version of me. Well, mostly just his personality and height represent me. His build is way off of mine, he is well toned, I'm far from well toned (except for my legs).


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 6, 2011)

My fursona is usually feral so I can't say that much about her. She's just a big pile of things I like (muteness, black and white films, and cats). I haven't tweaked her that much since I decided to have her as my fursona. She's just something I use to represent myself.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 6, 2011)

My fursona cleans my floors like the bitch he is.


----------



## CometBlue82 (Aug 6, 2011)

I have 2 fursonas and the more I look into my creations the more I learn about myself. My female character is a red dingo and male a blue Doberman. They represent the male and female aspects of my personality, both opposites of each other. My female side is more dominant and male side more passive as seen in my characters personalities. Its like a peek into my psychology. lol


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 6, 2011)

CatWaffles said:


> still working on the name, but sticking with that for now



Sir waffles or just waffles sounds better than half the shit in the fandom.


----------



## Samishii_Kami (Aug 7, 2011)

My fursona/anthro is designed to be me, but I also have a character that uses the same design that is more an alternate universe me with her own personality and such.


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 7, 2011)

My fursona is just me only as a durpy little foxcoon
Hes a little more emotionally open than I am, so you could say hes a little more like what Id like to be later on in my life, but thats about it

All my OC's do have bits of me in their personalities n such though


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Aug 7, 2011)

Spidile said:


> My fursona's a cat.
> I like cats.



This.


----------



## CannotWait (Aug 7, 2011)

Mine is someone different entirely whom I will never meet, never see, and barely dream of becoming. They were procured out of thin air for the purpose of having a fursona.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2011)

I created mine and implemented parts of me in it. Stuff like bits of personality, preferences or appearance


----------



## KairoOnyxpaw (Aug 8, 2011)

I built my fursona around my own personality. I've always liked foxes, but instead of going the normal Red Fox, I took into account of my love of cold weather, and so I went with an arctic variety. 

When I had the general build of what I wanted my fursona to be, I then added things here and there that fit into the personality that I wanted my fursona to have.

Tl;Dr Based slightly around personality, then added other stuff.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Aug 8, 2011)

My 'sona is basically me except nerdier... and he can fly. That's right, while others wish they could be stronger or some other cool shit, I just want to hack computers better. >.>


----------



## CatterHatter (Aug 10, 2011)

Deslucin, my fursona, is me (ego) in intelligence, personality, and  emotions. He also looks like me physically other than the feline and dragon animal  characteristics obviously; same height, build, hair color, what have  you. I try to translate all my human qualities into him. His draconic  inheritance represents the better aspects of me: courage when it counts,  protecting others, loyalty, integrity, and wisdom.

However, I  was unable to really apply the darker aspects of myself to him: my  explosive anger (which I counter with patience), the rare occasions when  I am cynical, rude, callous, or cruel, when I get caught up in macabre  and morbid subjects, and seldom surfacing urge to be dominant and very  aggressive. I do not always accept or acknowledge these  aspects because I as a whole do not always relate to these  things within myself. So these traits were applied to my alter ego  Catter the lynx. He also has my Cajun roots that I actually know very little  about.

Deslucin does have my other negative traits, but the ones  that I accept and make up a larger part of myself. Like how I  procrastinate all the time and how I can be so shy it causes me to do  stupid things. He can transform further into a dragon, and this represents my super ego.  He becomes the good aspects of myself purified and strengthened to what I  strive to be. It is also him at his fiercest, even compared to the alter  ego, because it is tempered in the good, strong qualities.


----------



## CatterHatter (Aug 11, 2011)

Spidile said:


> My fursona's a cat.
> I like cats.
> 
> 
> ...



I LIKE TURTLES
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMNry4PE93Y

Sorry, I could not resist.


----------



## SpiralHorn (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm very introverted and I act differently irl then I do online. I'm also very insecure about the way I look. Basically, I feel like a completely different person than what I see in the mirror, and I guess my fursona is a comfortable way of representing that. She's an antelope for reasons I haven't been able to figure out yet, though.


----------



## Adam Bomb (Aug 11, 2011)

I've envisioned mine as sort of an over exaggeration of the music industry, and entertainment. He's very flamboyant and everything he does is larger than life. Kind of like if Eddie Van Halen and Steven Tyler were somehow able to conceive. Then the baby that they had was somehow able to procreate with Lady Gaga. Some kind of horrifying Van Halen/Aerosmith/Gaga abomination. 

Of course underneath that layer he also represents something I want to be, but am afraid of reaching out for. Probably mostly due to my crippling fear of failure and rejection. That's also why I chose a lion as my fursona. Lions are strong, fierce, and unafraid of anything. Which are all qualities I feel I lack. So when I'm Adam Bomb, I'm a rock star. When I'm just plain old Adam I'm timid, and trying hard to hide it.


----------



## Earthbound (Aug 11, 2011)

I would call my fursona a more concentrated version of myself. All my good and bad traits stripped down to their simplest forms and given a body of their own, free of the influences of my life. He's also a little freer with showing his emotions, even if it's through his tail, which reacts regardless of how well he keeps emotions from his face. I suppose he could have been any species, but I chose a cat because I've been around them most of my life, and there was even one while I was still in the womb (I know this from pictures) so I have the easiest time identifying with them I guess.


----------



## Adam Bomb (Aug 11, 2011)

That and cats are awesome amirite?? :-D


----------



## Earthbound (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah. That too. They're flexible, can fit hrough any hole they can get their head through, and spend most of their day sleeping and watching tv, or at least domestic one do. And let's not forget that one poet of famous guy whose name escapes me once said 'If not for humans, tigers would rule the earth.'


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 12, 2011)

My fursona is merely a character I'm able to get trades/requests from, and a character I can use to draw. I like to make him into an extension of me, but rarely I find that I truly feel that way.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 12, 2011)

I have put much more time into my fursona then what it may appear. :I


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 12, 2011)

My fursona's changed from what was supposed to be a modified me, into an Electro Gypsy/Leopard/Purple Hybrid thing.
He still retains some of my traits


----------



## Dracofangxxx (Aug 12, 2011)

Ahh, for me, it depends  I have two sona's, my red panda is pretty much myself, but the nicer, quieter, side of me.

And then my scalesona is the crazier, often not-so-good parts of me extremed. Like she's a partier, heavy drinker, cutter, etc. I like to have the ability to switch between when I feel good and when I feel bad, because people don't often act the same when they're upset. I almost always use my red panda sona, though, so the other one's more of a "vent" character.


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 13, 2011)

Why i give a shit about my species.

My fursona is the Altai Argali; Altai argali (Ovis ammon ammon) is a traditional subspecies of argali, wild sheep that roam the highlands of Altai Mountains.

Altai argali are the largest of all undomesticated sheep, with the heaviest horns, those of mature males average a weight of up to 75 pounds (35kg).

The horns can span to 6 feet totall from tip to tip.

I feel the worlds largest species of sheep, with horns and rugged mountain living, yet still being an herbavore and a prey animal represents a certain duality to my personal identity. In being abrasive, independant, self-sufficient, capable, and strong willed, yet also meek, sexually submissive, socially dependant, and ultimately loving.

Not to mention the duality of being a sheep, very much with the herd mentality, yet in being a wild sheep species quite capable of living without a sheapard to lead the way or to provide security. Essentially representing my absolute love of being around other people, and still representing my stubborn self sufficiency and lack of hedence to authority figures.

I also love being a ram/sheep because of certain historical and cultural representations and significances in theology and symbolism. Such as Christ was the lamb of god, the first born children of the hebrews were saved from the wrath of god during the final plague of egypt only if the blood of a sacrificial lamb was painted on the door; so says the book of exodus. Jesus was also the sheapard of the lambs (shepherd of the human race), a preist's church is his flock, And in greco roman pagan myth Aries/mars the god of war was represented with a ram's horn. A sheep is a socially and historically significant symbol, perhaps being one of the first creatures to be domesticated in early agrarian cultures (which would have likely been egalitarian).

There is also the constant mistake people have in calling me a goat, which is extremely similar in its way of living, even toed ungulate and herd animal and all, is a symbol of pagan sacrifices, and thus of Satan to the later christians. Not to mention in greek myth the demi gods of Dyonisus the god of wine and festivals were satyrs; whom were half goat half man. These creatures were middle men between the drunk and party hardy humans, and the god of parties and drink himself. Just people making the mistake of me as a goat, and goat as symbol of satan and as a party muse kind of relfects of certain people that see the way i live and act as being inherently evil or irreverent in this here 'real' world. Though it may not be.

I live similarly to how Hen would live... tho i am not cannibalistic... nor am i from a post apocalyptic dystopian future... (tho many people tell me detroit might as well be)

I am perhaps not as keen and outrageous as he would be.... in fact im quite meek and reserved in comparison... (to be honest if i met Hendly in real life i would probably think he was an enormous ass and never want to see him again) but he and i are one and the same... with little more than a few small differences in sociability (or lack there of).

the end

tl;dr - I got a lotta reasons to have chosen a sheep as my sona's species... and they are all good.


----------



## Valdin (Aug 13, 2011)

That's quite in-depth, Hendly.


----------



## DW_ (Aug 13, 2011)

I actually have three distinct fursonas, each representing a specific part of me (well, obviously).

On the one side, I have Dark, who is my main fursona. He's the happy, upbeat, quirky part of me. Always wanting to get involved with things, sometimes even i they don't concern him at all. He's also the part of me that isn't afraid to face up to people he doesn't like, and is unafraid to speak his mind right then and there.

Then, I have Judas the blue-skinned arctic wolf (in name only for you Christians). He's my musical side, always wanting to try new styles and critique others' work (which despite me being relatively bad at music IRL I'm not too bad at). A part of him is also my know-it-all, asshole side, as the fact that he's a psionic can make him look like an immense asshole. Mind-reading, anyone?

And finally, the man of many names, Jack the black wolf android ninja... thing. Also known as Shade, Mirage, Kodai, 'ninja bastard'... the list never ends. He's my emotional side, probably being the most emotionally unpredictable character you could ever meet. One moment, he can be perfectly happy, the next he wants to cut your head off with his katana. He also emboies the geek in me, being a half-machine who is... good with machines and computers.

Well, there you go.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 13, 2011)

Haven't started working on the guy yet, but what I wanna do is make him kinda like me, and let the magic that usually happens when I start writing stuff down do the rest.


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 13, 2011)

Valdin said:


> That's quite in-depth, Hendly.



i suppose


----------



## Tsun (Aug 14, 2011)

It's pretty much just a thing to represent myself on the canvas. That isn't to say that the look/design of it doesn't matter though.


----------



## LLiz (Aug 14, 2011)

I enjoy reading a lot of people's various opinions for their different fursonas. 

My fursona is pretty much a flat out representation of me if I were a fur, he carries my personality, my character traits, likes, dislikes, etc, for better or for worse. The only other real difference is that he'd be tougher and more physically capable. 

Regarding species choice, I've always had a fascination with reptiles, lizards in particular and I always love playing games or watching shows that have lizard characters. 

I always choose Yoshi in Mario Kart! ;-)


----------



## dizzyblyte (Aug 14, 2011)

My main is just the version of myself I tend to show online... I'm way more vocal through written word then I am spoken so my fursona is just putting a face to my words... I have several others outside my main though which kinda represent different aspects of myself which may be more active at certain times compared to others...


----------



## Kuraku (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't really have a relationship with my fursona, which, is pretty sad 
I just need to make my character a one that I can relate to


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 14, 2011)

I have 2 versions. Both look the same one is more related to who I am and feel  I am on the inside.
The other is just a story version I have done of my char.
I the story one kind of is a little a bit of me as well, but its a story based char so it has more of elements to fit that.


----------



## Valdin (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm really surprised at how many furs have multiple fursonas.


----------



## israfur (Aug 14, 2011)

My fursona is a representation of me yeah. But he is also everything I _want_ to be, so he has my personality the only difference is that it's been edited. He's just braver, funnier, and plus he's a guy. c:


----------



## Valdin (Aug 15, 2011)

Mine's really also just a super-badass, half-eagle version of myself (who is totally not badass in the least xD ).


----------



## israfur (Aug 15, 2011)

Valdin said:


> I'm really surprised at how many furs have multiple fursonas.



I question people who have multiple fursonas. I don't look down on them, just question them really.
A fursona is variation of the word "persona," so if someone had multiple fursonas that would mean that they had some multiple personality disorder of some sort.
I have one fursona and I'm happy with him. =^-^= Sure I've created other furry characters, but in no way are they fursonas to me.


----------



## Valdin (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, that's sorta what comes to mind with me as well.

Hope I don't offend those with multiple fursonality disorder.


----------



## voodoo (Aug 16, 2011)

She's pretty much me but with the stretched ears (gauges) at the size I'm working towards, the belly button I need re-pierced, and the septum I need to get any day now :/
Oh and the tattoos, which all have meaning btw :O


----------



## Idlewild (Aug 17, 2011)

Leto is just the anthropomorphic horse version of myself with a dash of purple. She the same personality, body type, interests, dreams, aspirations, education, etc. as myself. I'm actually commissioning a new reference sheet so she'll have my exact body type as the artist used pictures of myself as references. :3

So, yeah. Leto = Me in a sense.


----------



## Mr. Warper (Aug 18, 2011)

A harrier and much cooler version of myself which I'm currently working on


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 18, 2011)

israfur said:


> A fursona is variation of the word "persona," so if someone had multiple fursonas that would mean that they had some multiple personality disorder of some sort.


Persona =! personality. The definition being "A role or character adopted by an author or an actor", or "The aspect of someone's character that is presented to or perceived by others." It's different aspects of character, not someone's entire personality condensed in a character.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 19, 2011)

My scale-sona is pretty much a reflection of me. Any characterization with it reflects who I am. I never could quite like the idea of making my fursona based on something I want to be. If this is the mask that people will know me by online it may as well have some accuracy.

My fursona isn't some scary looking dragon, and it's not some hypersexual freak of nature either. It's a sexually neutral critter that doesn't really come across as intimidating. That's how I am IRL. Though it being a dragon does reflect something. Even if a dragon may look harmless it's still not something you want to get on the wrong side of. People IRL know this about me. So it personifies that aspect of me kind of well.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 19, 2011)

israfur said:


> I question people who have multiple fursonas. I don't look down on them, just question them really.
> A fursona is variation of the word "persona," so if someone had multiple fursonas that would mean that they had some multiple personality disorder of some sort.
> I have one fursona and I'm happy with him. =^-^= Sure I've created other furry characters, but in no way are they fursonas to me.



Someone can have multiple anthromorphic characters. Perhaps they all represent them in some way, perhaps they represent certain aspects of the person. Perhaps they don't represent the person at all.


----------



## Valdin (Aug 20, 2011)

Hmmm... True, I guess.


----------



## Weremagnus (Aug 20, 2011)

I consider my 'fursona' more of a mascot or avatar than anything.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 20, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Someone can have multiple anthromorphic characters. Perhaps they all represent them in some way, perhaps they represent certain aspects of the person. Perhaps they don't represent the person at all.


Exactly. Personally, I have a second fursona that has mostly faded into the background; a female otter named Vanessa from when I used to feel more female than male, and when I loved swimming. I hate swimming now, and Vanessa is, for the most part, gone.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2011)

I think as I develop Fenrari's character more, I'm going to give him a bit more of a primal side. My recent trip into the wild has shown that I need solitude to attune to myself at times. I like that quality.


----------



## Lunar (Aug 21, 2011)

Ayrshires are noted for their endurance.  I may be a softie, but it takes a lot of pressure to break me down.  And cows in general have a very sweet nature.  Let's all face it, I'm absolutely lovable.  <3
My Latin teacher did question me about my 'sona, though, since I love veal so much.


----------



## Edwolf (Aug 21, 2011)

It's not just my love for wolves but it also seems that I'm out of date in 2011 (something left over from the 1940s).


----------



## Exias (Aug 26, 2011)

Ever since I was little I've always felt a very strong connection to dragons and have ofen imagined myself as one growing up. The fact that I was born in the year of the dragon only strengthened this, for lack of a better word, bond. Bluntly my fursona is how I wish myself to be, both figuatively and physically, and regardless of how my life has played out thus far these views, if you would, have not faltered; if anything, they've become stronger. I don't know quite how to explain it than it being more than me simply liking dragons. To me it's more of a spiritual connection, as if it's who I _really_ am on the inside.


----------



## Jiangxi (Aug 30, 2011)

I can't honestly say what Mort is.
He's neither myself, nor an entirely separate entity.. rather, he's SYMBOLIC of what I find attractive from a psychologically aesthetic standpoint.

He's unique. He's colorful, but not obnoxious. He's unusual. He's many things I love to identify with while not considering him an intricate part of myself.


----------



## HuntingTiger (Aug 30, 2011)

For my fursona i took myself a a base to build an ideal, more of a me but more me than me... He's better than what im good at and worst at what im bad at.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Aug 30, 2011)

Rika is main 'sona and is me, with fur xD Not necessarily my thero-side  (if I have one...still undecided) but a figure I feel represents me. She has no specific other personality because she is simply how I represent myself, on a deeper level of sorts. Rika is also the nickname I give to close friends to call me.

My other 'sonas are mainly for fun, but have little pieces of me they represent, usually for RP purposes or for the sake of certain art situations (or for the sake of having one, a pokesona for instance.) *shrug* they are aspects of me, given form and exadurated.


----------



## israfur (Aug 30, 2011)

HuntingTiger said:


> For my fursona i took myself a a base to build an ideal, more of a me but more me than me... He's better than what im good at and worst at what im bad at.


Hyper-magnified version of huntingtiger lol!


----------



## Riza (Aug 31, 2011)

Basically the typical "animal version of myself" that may be exaggerated in a few ways for reasons.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 31, 2011)

It's just me, really. He looks like me (as some tell me) and he's an anthropomorphic fox, with a bit of what tickles my fancy mixed into him. You know, the stuff I would like IRL, but I don't have, etc. He's also mostly used as a tool to reflect my current mood, desires, etc, etc.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Aug 31, 2011)

I've got multiple fursonas and I relate to them as the brothers, ideal friends, and older sister I've never had.

(I'm the only child with little IRL friends.)


----------



## Razorscab (Sep 23, 2011)

FANG is a reflection of myself with a little more badassness thrown in. She has my likes, dislikes, birthdate and my (lack of) fashion sense. She's my main fursona and I've had her since 5th grade (9+ years).

Joanie on the other hand is a representation of both my angst and my almost non-existant feminine side. She's kind of girly but she's not afraid to get mad and maybe break stuff while moshing or something. Basically the only similarities are that we both play bass and we both like punk music. That and I really wish I had a mohawk. :/


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow you made it just in time. A few more days and...boom.

Anyways, Marcus is the personfication of my passion for fantasy. (My other passion, science fiction, made me a physics major. This happens alot with scientists.). He shares all of my traits, maybe more free-spirited to counteract my relatively mundane life, and, importantly has traits I wish to see in myself: better fitness, strength, and independence, among other things. It's all allegorical and stuff, (maybe I've seen the Neverending Story too many times).


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 23, 2011)

Character representation, simple as that. Also same hobbies and fetishes.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 24, 2011)

Wish fulfillment.  Telnac is NOT me, but if I have the chance in my extreme old age, I'd happily follow his path and have my mind downloaded into an android too (especially if android dragon is an option!)


----------



## OfficerBadger (Sep 24, 2011)

A mascot. I may use them to represent my feelings and thoughts on the web/paper but I'd probably be in jail for arson if they were modeled exactly like me. Maybe more abstractly they may represent female/male sides or something. Interestingly enough I found out badgers as totem animals match me perfectly.(internetresearchthoughlol) Maybe later I'll have a more personal "fursona".


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 25, 2011)

theres a difference since I have Kreev Fox: The Character, and Kreev Fox:  My Fursona.  They're about the same personality, my fursona has my physique, while my character is ripped like Edward Elric, plus my fursona is just a cartoon ver. of me, while my character is in a completely different fucking universe, with all other kinds of shit going on


----------



## EchoWolf (Sep 26, 2011)

Well my connection is one of actual feelings and after the time I have spent in the outdoors I discovered it for myself. I'm an animist at heart and truly love my connection to the natural world.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 26, 2011)

I haven't posted it on here but my fursona is basically me just....fuzzier.


----------



## Wobblegong (Sep 26, 2011)

Another tick mark in the "me++" category.


----------



## Octa (Sep 26, 2011)

OfficerBadger said:


> A mascot. I may use them to represent my feelings and thoughts on the web/paper but I'd probably be in jail for arson if they were modeled exactly like me. Maybe more abstractly they may represent female/male sides or something. Interestingly enough I found out badgers as totem animals match me perfectly.(internetresearchthoughlol) Maybe later I'll have a more personal "fursona".



Are you saying your in jail for arson?


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Sep 29, 2011)

My fursona is just me, but 20 years older and with a job and 4 kids. But then again my life ambition is to become a loving and responsible father.
I do though have a secondary fursona to represent all my worst points: My over-inflated ego, my cold, uncaring nature, etc. 
The way I see it, If you want something to represent yourself fully, how about present YOURSELF.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 29, 2011)

I am their Creator, Lord and Master. They are mere puppets.


----------



## OfficerBadger (Sep 29, 2011)

Octa said:


> Are you saying your in jail for arson?



No, but I would be if I was like my "fursona(s)". I didn't base them off of me on certain things, they have their own separate character traits. They're suppose to be more like mascots, or tools, than a badger version of me.


----------



## Spunkyfull (Oct 2, 2011)

I tend to change my fursona damn near weekly. 
But I find that as of recent, I've identified with being a Moth.
I'm nowhere to be found all day, and I hang around quiet light sources all night long.


----------



## Spoosty (Oct 5, 2011)

IRL, I have this problem where I have a very hard time putting my emotions into words. Not so ironically, it's very hard for me to explain. Anyway, I gave my fursona an extreme version of that: she can't talk at all. Not mute, just was never able to learn to form words. I wish above all else that I could fly, so I gave her wings. Other than that, she's pretty much me. =]


----------



## FeatheredCritter (Oct 8, 2011)

My fursona is a hamster. After I had my first hamster when I was 5, I fell in love with them. For a long time my fursona was canine, but about a year ago I realized that I love hamsters more than wolves. 

My fursona is feral though, and I often draw her without the two accessories that make her more like me (feathers and glasses).


----------



## QuickSticks45 (Oct 10, 2011)

I feel that my Fursona is a bit of a cross between myself and a version that i want to be. He's someone that gets out more which is something that id like to do but i don't have a car and i envy his freedom, but he's like me in the dress style and personality i wanted it to be more of an extension of myself not a whole new me.


----------



## LeoLeo (Oct 10, 2011)

Eh, well, I have two fursonas; both representing two different parts of me. The male one, Leo, takes the fact that I was to be a guy IRL rather than a girl, and takes every thing I'm unsure about with myself and makes it how I'd ideally see myself (male, slim, confident, funny, ect).
The female, Silver, is pretty much a direct copy of me in terms of personality, likes and dislikes, hair, ect. 

And they're both cats lol They look like twins, when I draw them together.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Oct 11, 2011)

I forget if I posted to this topic. Anyway, Folgy (see avatar) is me but more outgoing and confident. The usual "he's ideally who I want to be". He'd definitely be more honest about himself and his faults, which would mirror mine anyway. And he might as well be gay considering how strongly "furry gay" I am, but I've never really explored that.


----------



## FireFeathers (Oct 12, 2011)

Rei's the anti-fursona originally-  neurotic, clumsy ,stupid and short, things I hated about myself at some point in my life but had grown out of.  I chose an Akita since I was mauled by one as a kid, that was the only connection, since people kept pestering me for my fursona, and people interested in a two-person commission with mine were SOL because I didn't have a fursona.  

I've since made her more tolerable, and have grown to embrace the stupid clumsy side of things again. The relationship is kinda like your gross best friend you put up with.


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 12, 2011)

Littlerock and I share:
-German descent
-extinct/imminently so
-short/small stature
-useless at mostly everything
-would eat a bug if hungry enough
-love of trees
-lots of feathers
-derp
-pisspoor at flight*


*
_A wild ENEMY appears!
LITTLEROCK uses FLY!
...it's not very effective.
LITTLEROCK faints!_


----------



## Dj_whoohoo (Oct 12, 2011)

I would wish my fursona was real, and based off of me. All of it except the stabbing part. Read my fursona if you want.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 12, 2011)

My fursona has a short temper, and I have a short temper.

So creative :V


----------



## Seneka (Oct 13, 2011)

My fursona is a compilation of many things, but it's mostly centered around the animal I feel spiritually connected to, as well as the traits I can already use to describe myself.


----------



## koolkat (Oct 16, 2011)

My fursona is what I wish to be, not who I am.


----------



## Lula (Oct 16, 2011)

She is my happy place. I use her as a buffer between me and the world when it all just becomes too much. She's an alternate persona I take on when I don't feel like dealing with the world. She's my brave face, and my inner bitch. She's my security blanket...only way fuzzier.


----------



## Blade + Marijke (Oct 18, 2011)

Both mine have definite traits from me and my personality - being something like idealised versions of myself (although, it's weird to say that in Blade's case, considering his antagonising nature - but this would make him more of my "dark side").


----------



## Kapherdel (Oct 22, 2011)

Kapherdel, my fursona, is the opposite gender of who I am in real life.  Which makes him obviously not an exact replica of who I am in real life.  He is a mixture of what I like, what I want to like, and overall what I am in real life personality wise.  I didn't create him to be something I am not, that wouldn't make sense in my mind, so I attempted to add some of my interests/personality into his character such as writing, sporty and rather dark in personality.

I suppose that answers your question. C:


----------



## scriber (Oct 22, 2011)

My fursona is mostly "me" I guess, with a bit of exaggeration and zaniness because that's what makes a cartoon character fun. He can be plopped into multiple settings, and will generally retain my bookishness, and probably a bit of my awkwardness, with funny animal behavior tossed in for flavor.


----------



## Ryoko Tisbury (Nov 23, 2012)

My fursona is 99% me, the 1% difference being the name


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 23, 2012)

You know the more I think about it, the more obvious it becomes that the main difference between my fursona and me is not racial but economic. He makes millions of dollars as a pro athlete- whenever something comes about that I may think about wanting, like all the coolest video game systems, abstract art, fancy cars, and the diamond rings necessary for a man to marry, I'd think JB could afford that. Instead, I have to guard my $20s like water in a desert, which is why every day I don't have to spend my money, like when I'm at my parents' house (don't worry I live independently in my own apartment) and also the reason why I am still chaste after all these years. I can't spend enough to afford college tuition yet my fursona in his universe can buy a hot tub in the shape of Texas.


----------



## S'kraaj (Nov 24, 2012)

My fursona has split personality disorder- half the time an agender fox, quiet, stealthy, reserved- and half the time a male raccoon -rambunctious, twitchy, charismatic- and he isn't ever sure which he truly is. I based it partly off my personality, partly off things I like to do, and partly off things I would like to be/do.


----------



## Muck (Nov 24, 2012)

My fursona changes when I do, because my fursona is basically me. Same piercings, personality, hairstyle, etc.

Except thinner, but who the hell cares about that? Not me.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 24, 2012)

Andy is a slightly more muslcular version of myself, but that's really all, bar a slight change in sexual orientation


----------



## Fal-San (Nov 24, 2012)

My fursona is everything I want to be... Achievable or not...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 24, 2012)

Creator, Lord and Master, Undisputed Absolute Ruler, Fearless Leader.


----------



## Takeo Wolf (Nov 27, 2012)

My fursona is just the typical stereotype


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 27, 2012)

My fursone is basically me in a sense that we have a ton in common


----------

